# I don't belong anywhere



## *Mel*

I never know where to post as we are at the beginning of our journey. I feel really down at the mo. I don't think it helps that don't know why we are conceiving when it seems to happen so easily for people we know(most of who weren't even trying!) Why does it happen easily for some people and not for others. We had blood and semen tests done through our GP-mine came back normal but my DP came back as slightly low count and 60%abnormal 40%normal(this is OK its ment it be 50/50 or so the doc said) She also said that there is no reason that we shouldn't "fall" pg naturally except we haven't. We are waiting for our 1st hospital appointment.I chased them up this morning as we hadn't heard anything to find out our GP had only just sent it last week(she said she'd do it at easter and rang her to make sure she'd done it) I just feel so low at the moment especially as people keep saying to me that "it will happen" and "it takes a while for the pill to getout your system" I could so easily swear at people but know they are just trying to make me feel better. Anyway just really posted for so advise...any would be appreciated. Mel


----------



## Tazza

Sending you lots of  

It's a slow process.  We have bee TTC for 2 years now and have been undergoing tests for the last year and i'm still no futher forward and don't have a formal diagnosis yet!  I was refered last June and i met the Consultant in November, had a Lap/Dye test in March and have my follow up appointment in 2 weeks - i can't believe it's going soooooo slow, some of my friends who started TTC after me have babies who are a year old!!  But really when i think about it - it's not taken that long to have all this stuff done, there are people who wait longer for hips etc!

Try to stay positive, remember the best come to those that wait!  The only advice i can give you is to keep on chasing your GP/Consultant, they sometimes forget to send letters on etc.

I hate it when people say "it will happen" and "you'll be next".  I always feel like shouting - IT WONT BE ME - IT NEVER BLOODY IS! but i have to stay positive and believe that one day it will be, the only problem is my baby will be soooooo spoilt!

If you need any advice - give me a shout.

Sending you lots of     - try to keep your chin up

Tazza x


----------



## hayley30

Hello Mel,

Come and join us on the thread "going nowhere fast".  We have a good natter everyday - and you can ask the girls anything - they are fab bunch

Some of the girls have had BFP (Which is brillant )  but our numbers are depleting

See you over there, am sure you'll feel less alone.

Hayley


----------



## *Mel*

Thanks Tazza for your support. I don't think it helps that i'm not enjoying work at the moment either. I just read your signature strip-boy have you got loads going on. Will you be having tx privately? Thanks Hayley,i will come join you. Good luck for the future, Mel***


----------



## Kamac80

hi mel - sorry u feel like this hun - i didnt know u had got your results back - need to chat more about this

Kate xx


----------



## Tazza

Evening Mel,

No such luck of going privately - just waiting for the good old NHS.  I can't call them too much coz i do work for them!!!!

Hope your job gets better soon - its awful when you feel like **** at work because it puts you in a bad mood when you get home - and then you just stew on things, well thats what i do.

Although my signature looks quite long, it could be a million times worse.  I have to be thankful that DH does have some sperm and i'm hoping that at my lap they might have lasered so bits away - but who knows.

Good luck with your treatment - hope everything goes really quickly for you

Tazza x


----------

